# Clear antifreeze/coolant...



## mkwl

Has anyone ever seen absolutely clear antifreeze/coolant before? I just got my truck back from the shop to have the coolant changed/flushed- the coolant they used is almost perfectly clear (last one was pink- dexcool I guess). What brand coolant is this/what type of coolant is it? I got one of those antifreeze testers and tested it- came in almost the same as water ! :realmad: Maybe this coolant isn't ethylene glycol? Anyone shed some light on this?

Thanks,
matt


----------



## B&B

There isn't a completely clear coolant. Even the newest PG coolants have a slight gold tint to them.

The fact that it tested the same as water is an indication in itself...sure sounds like they forgot something.


----------



## mkwl

Could have a slight gold tint to it- looked nearly clear to me. THe tester I got only tests ethylene glycol- could this be a different type of coolant which would be why the tester read almost the same as water?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

B&B can ya  the poor kid out here> Please.


----------



## brad96z28

Sounds like it is the new global antifreeze.(all makes all models) Almost clear. I dont think it should test like watter, the bulb type testors are not verry accurate. We use a refractometer to test antifreeze. The anitfreeze maybe propylene glycol Wich may not test the same as ethylene glycol depending on ur testor. Alot of places are using the global to save costs of having every type antifreeze I think there is around 10 types now. The global is compatable with them all.

Just a link to the same style testor we use.
http://www.novatech-usa.com/Product...82bd8ba5b562c05f.e3eSbNqNc38Le34Pa38Ta38Pax50


----------



## B&B

mkwl;585883 said:


> Could have a slight gold tint to it- looked nearly clear to me. THe tester I got only tests ethylene glycol- could this be a different type of coolant which would be why the tester read almost the same as water?


Some brands of "universal" EG coolant out there that is gold as well. I'd be surprised if they put PG in it ($$$).

Since this was just freshly done, remember that the coolant bottle may have a high concentration of water in it still...as it takes a while for the content in the tank to circulate into the system, and more than likely they added the antifreeze FIRST and the water last to bring it up to the full mark.


----------



## brad96z28

B&B;585897 said:


> Some brands of "universal" EG coolant out there that is gold as well. I'd be surprised if they put PG in it ($$$).
> 
> Since this was just freshly done, remember that the coolant bottle may have a high concentration of water in it still...as it takes a while for the content in the tank to circulate into the system, and more than likely they added the antifreeze FIRST and the water last to bring it up to the full mark.


If they dont mix it before they put it in the car there seriously wasted


----------



## B&B

brad96z28;585906 said:



> If they dont mix it before they put it in the car there seriously wasted


Many out there without an exchange machine still don't.


----------



## mkwl

B&B;585897 said:


> Some brands of "universal" EG coolant out there that is gold as well. I'd be surprised if they put PG in it ($$$).
> 
> Since this was just freshly done, remember that the coolant bottle may have a high concentration of water in it still...as it takes a while for the content in the tank to circulate into the system, and more than likely they added the antifreeze FIRST and the water last to bring it up to the full mark.


I drove it around for about 4 hours today- still same color- almost clear. The truck actually seems to be running cooler since the change. Would there be a telltale thing that would happen if they put in straight water or way less coolant than should have put in? Like it overheating etc?


----------



## brad96z28

mkwl;585913 said:


> I drove it around for about 4 hours today- still same color- almost clear. The truck actually seems to be running cooler since the change. Would there be a telltale thing that would happen if they put in straight water or way less coolant than should have put in? Like it overheating etc?


It could boil If it had str8 water in it. Other then that It could freeze at temp higher then it should. 50 50 mix should freeze at -34. U may want to have it checked with a refractometer, It is accurate. It would be on the back of my mind, U cant trust anyone to do anything.


----------



## B&B

Most things will run cooler the less the antifreeze/water concentration is... water has faster heat transfer than antifreeze.

I'd be checkin' it.


----------



## HALH VT

Stick a sample of it in your freezer overnight, and see how it works


----------



## mkwl

What is the fluid capacity of the whole system in the vortec 6.0L engine? How hard is it to change the coolant- since it was flushed before could I just drain and refill it without flushing?


----------



## B&B

Sure you can drain and refill without a flush...but you wont get out all of whatever they put in it...and you don't know what that is or how much is in it.

Your much further ahead to start over and have it evacuated and properly filled with the correct amount of coolant....otherwise your simply guessing.

Total system capacity is approx 4 gallon total on the 6.0's.


----------



## Milwaukee

HALH VT;585947 said:


> Stick a sample of it in your freezer overnight, and see how it works


good idea get 1 cup of this then put in freezer that can go to 10oF or more cold.

It sound they put straight water to try destroy it. Is this engine have iron block?


----------



## mkwl

I'll try putting some in the freezer over the weekend- my girlfriend has a freezer that goes down to 0F- I'll leave a little in her freezer overnight and see what happens. About how much does a gallon of coolant cost?


----------



## B&B

mkwl;586013 said:


> I'll try putting some in the freezer over the weekend About how much does a gallon of coolant cost?


Wouldn't be a bad low tech test. :salute:

Figure about $11-$15 a gallon for antifreeze. Two gallons of 100% will do it.


----------



## Milwaukee

B&B;586047 said:


> Wouldn't be a bad low tech test. :salute:
> 
> Figure about $11-$15 a gallon for antifreeze. Two gallons of 100% will do it.


I bought one yesterday it was $9.99

don't get fancy antifreeze. i don't like dexcool because I heard bad thing due leak seal.


----------



## mkwl

I called them today- he said they used a "fits all" type coolant which is known as "vanilla" hence why it almost looks like water- said it should be good for down to -30F I think I'll test a sample this weekend in the freezer just to be sure. Also- anyone ever heard of a DC magnetic block heater?

Thanks,
matt


----------



## mkwl

Any thoughts?


----------



## brad96z28

I have never used A magnetic heater but It has got to be better then nothing at all.


----------



## B&B

mkwl;586781 said:


> Any thoughts?


Why DC powered Matt? If your thinking of connecting to the battery in the truck it'd kill it overnight.


----------



## mkwl

I'd have to have it be DC cause I'm at college- truck is parked out in a lot- no access for an extension cord for a AC heater.


----------



## deere615

mkwl;586932 said:


> I'd have to have it be DC cause I'm at college- truck is parked out in a lot- no access for an extension cord for a AC heater.


Are you still doing your lawns and such, since you are living on campus?


----------



## mkwl

deere615;587113 said:


> Are you still doing your lawns and such, since you are living on campus?


I have my brothers doing the lawns on my block- and a friend of mine taking care of the rest of my accounts. I'm plowing this winter when I'm home for about a month- have another friend plowing when I'm not around. Works well- can make $$$ when I'm home and not worry about it when I'm at school (about 3 hrs away).


----------

